# HELP Guide data with no internet or phone line?



## Superstar P.J. (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi,
I'm pretty sure the answer to this is going to be a resounding no but I don't suppose there's any way I can get guide data onto my tivo without a phone line or internet access? It's only a temporary situation but it would be cool if I could somehow download the data at work, take it home and upload it from my laptop to my tivo.

TIA,
PJ


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Superstar P.J. said:


> Hi, I'm pretty sure the answer to this is going to be a resounding no...


I'm pretty sure you're right


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

Superstar P.J. said:


> Hi,
> I'm pretty sure the answer to this is going to be a resounding no but I don't suppose there's any way I can get guide data onto my tivo without a phone line or internet access? It's only a temporary situation but it would be cool if I could somehow download the data at work, take it home and upload it from my laptop to my tivo.
> 
> TIA,
> PJ


Do you have a mobile phone that you could use as a modem for your laptop and then share that connection with TiVo ?


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

I can confirm it works. I used a nokia 7210 (rather old mobile)

Set up a Dial up account to Freeserve using GSM rather than GPRS, as a data GSM calls came out of my monthly minutes.

COnnected the phone to my laptop via infrared, but you could use a usb cable or serial for that matter.

Dial up to the net, it connects at 9.6kb/sec. Good for around 1kb/sec - LOL

Using XP internet connection sharing and tweeking gateway IP address settings on tivo I got it to dial over the NET.

Hope you get it working.

Cheers


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

Now *that* is quite impressive


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

what about this. 

A friends hasnt got ADSL, but gets free local calls. I've set up a windows 2000 Remote Access Server so he can dial via a land-line and normal dial-up networking.

Once connected he can access my LAN and also access the internet (ok at 33.6kb/sec) but its free. He just needs to disconnect once an hour.

Cool Huh, anyway - back to the thread!


----------



## Superstar P.J. (Nov 7, 2002)

Cheers guys sounds like this phone option might be the only one I have. Will have to look into how much it costs tho cos that's gonna be one long call at those data rates! 

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

Ive just posted on a similar thread about downloading epg data. Not sure if it works, but cant understand why it wouldnt.

Select in "channels i recieve", the channels you watch, then if logic stand correct, Tivo shouldnt waste time downloading epg data for channels you doint recieve.

Thus cutting down the call time.

Might work.

You can get data rates around 50-56k using GPRS, but these attact a per kb costs.

Here's another option. Get frendly with a nearby neighbour, ask if you could either put a wireless phone socket in their home, or maybe run a cable and ask if they would mind your tivo make a free call as 2am every day.

Ensure them its a free call.

Worth a try!

If all goes **** up, take your Tivo into work or round a mates, start it up then memorise the key presses to force a manual call. or if you have a tivoweb, do it from the webpage.

Worth a try


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

benallenuk said:


> Select in "channels i recieve", the channels you watch, then if logic stand correct, Tivo shouldnt waste time downloading epg data for channels you doint recieve.


Unfortunately, logic has nothing to do with it  As I understand it, all data for all channels is always downloaded.


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

Maybe OZSat or some1 similar whos very fimilar with Tivo and EPG couldl confirm.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

The data for all channels on that platform is downloaded and indexed. For example, if you selet "Aerial only" then BBC1, BBC2, ITV, C4 and C5 are downloaded (not Freeview or Sky).


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah, sorry. That's what I meant, though I thought that that would be obvious


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

With legitmate paid service, the TiVo needs to phone home itself to get guide data and authorisation status. There is no supported or legitimate way for you to download the data from TiVos servers to a PC, and "bicycle" them to your DVR.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Whatever you do, your EPG data will last at least 2 weeks, upto to a month for some channels. So you won't have to do it often.

Keypress sequence from turn on is:
Standby-Tivo-PageDown-S-D-D-S-D-S-D-D-S

S=select
D=down

the right hand side led will go orange while it dials/ is on the phone.


----------

